

J'arrive - A easy way to share your location (subscribe beta) - Enthouan
http://beta.jarriveapp.com/

======
th0br0
Admittedly, my French may be a bit rusty here, but what's the difference to,
e.g., FourSquare or Facebook's Check Ins?

~~~
Enthouan
@th0br0 J'arrive is absolutely not a check-in like app. It's an app that going
to help you to share your location with your friends for a given amount of
time. You can compare it with 'Find my Friend' but available for everyone (not
only iPhone's user). And don't worry about your French, J'arrive will be
available in english (with of course some french touch magic in it ;)).

------
Minnericht
looks great

